# help with id



## tobytyler (Nov 3, 2012)

i just picked up this taylor trike. what can you tell me about it. i also need advice on how to put the new front tire on thanks guys toby tyler


----------



## spook1s (Nov 4, 2012)

I've heard boiling the tire for awhile will soften it up a little. Then you have to "roll" it onto the rim. I've never done it. Maybe there is a video on Youtube? 

I would guess your trike is 40's or early 50's? I like the front fork truss bars and the fender ornament!


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 4, 2012)

spook1s said:


> I've heard boiling the tire for awhile will soften it up a little. Then you have to "roll" it onto the rim. I've never done it. Maybe there is a video on Youtube?
> 
> I would guess your trike is 40's or early 50's? I like the front fork truss bars and the fender ornament!




Ditto to all the above comments. First Taylor I've ever seen with a fender ornament. Taylor used the same basic design and style over many years making it hard to say exactly what year this one would be.

Dave


----------



## hotrod62 (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks to still have some good paint on it  NICE TRIKE............


----------



## tobytyler (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks for the help everyone. i was able to put the new tire on buy soaking it in hot water and working it on with a flat wrench this bike is really well built. it must be from the 50's made to last thanks toby tyler


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 6, 2012)

Congratulations on a successful retiring job! The nice Taylor trike is ready to hit the sidewalks again.  I remember trying to put a tire on cold before. Almost had it when it suddenly split in two. Afterwards, I set one out on a 95 degree Summer day for a few hours. That black rubber soaked up plenty of heat and the tire went on with the help of a couple small pry bars.

Dave


----------

